# Bigfoot body recovered- no BS!



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

A hoax again. Your link doesn't even work!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

7' 7" tall, 500 pound.... I always thought it would be bigger. Maybe in the Bigfoot world this guy/girl would be a midget. -BaHa!-


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Try this site.

http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/6 ... _Hoax.html


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> 7' 7" tall, 500 pound.... I always thought it would be bigger. Maybe in the Bigfoot world this guy/girl would be a midget. -BaHa!-


His BigFoot forum handle was "North Slope". :wink:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

This would be cool if it's true . looks like he was gut shot would this be a job for CSI :roll:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fatbass, I'm not sure, but it looks a lot like Jimmie Hoffa. :shock:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

fatbass said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > A hoax again. Your link doesn't even work!
> ...


I promise to apologize if it's proven to be a Bigfoot. You've got to put a gorilla suit on and run through the mountains during the deer hunt if it turns out to be another fake.

Couple of guys just happen to stumble on the carcass. Right! Professionals have been hunting the dang bigfoot for years with every scientific gadget known to man, but these guys happen to stumble onto one.

Get that gorilla suit ready!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8YKIV84 ... ture=bz301

Watch this!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would like a written public apology. :shock:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

:shock: -)O(- 16 3/4 inch foot 11 inch middle finger he'd kick your arse and flip you the bird :lol:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats when I find things I have lost .When I'm not looking for them. :lol: when I look for something i've lost is when I can't find them :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080815/us_nm/bigfoot_dc
Dang I was excited too!!


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

So did it turn out to be a fake? or is that still up in the air? That's too bad if it was, I was wishing it was the real thing. As many of you know, here in utah, we're right in the heart of bigfoot country!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

It's a fake!! Now the guys who "discovered" it have disappeared. Imagine that!

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,406101,00.html


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Big surprise; it was total BS http://www.wsbtv.com/news/17246564/detail.html


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Dang! :lol:
> 
> Those 2 Georgia cops took the California guys money and ran. -()/>- -()/>-
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


TOO FUNNY +1 :rotfl:


----------

